# The right boots.



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I can't decide if I want to go with paddock boots and half chaps or if I should just grab a pair of justin gypsy's and be done with it.

What is everyone's preference for trail riding?

Back in the day with my first horse when I was a kiddo, I just wore combat boots and that was fine with me!


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Ariats or Justin Gypsy! I got a pair of gypsys myself!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks, are they perfect for riding??


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

this time of year, i ride in winter paddock boots so that i can feel my toes when i'm done riding.

once the weather is more reasonable, i ride in sneakers and half chaps. [i have cages on my stirrups, so getting a foot caught isn't an issue.] i simply haven't found anything else to be as comfortable for me.


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

I love my ariat tall boots! They give me much more grip than my old chaps did.


----------



## CowboyBoots (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, my name says it all! lol


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a new pair of Justin Gypsy boots, a pair of Ariats that are getting pretty beat up, and a dressy pair of Chappel or Corral something like that boots that are too fancy to ride in!!

Gypsy's seem to be working out just fine.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

QOS said:


> a dressy pair of Chappel or Corral something like that boots that are too fancy to ride in!!


so what do you do with them? are they for dancing only?


----------

